# Screen hernia?



## Viking Leonard (Sep 5, 2011)

My D2G has a small shiny plastic ribbon popping it's way into visibility on the very bottom of the screen (pic), causing "phantom" screen taps from the inside. My browser is extremely twitchy and annoying, and my homescreen long presses itself into the popup menu all on it's own. Luckily it was still under limited warranty, and I'm being overnighted a new (probably referb) phone. The reason for the post is I was curious if anyone else has had issues with this, what could've caused it, and if it could be prevented from happening on my replacement D2G.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Viking Leonard said:


> My D2G has a small shiny plastic ribbon popping it's way into visibility on the very bottom of the screen (pic), causing "phantom" screen taps from the inside. My browser is extremely twitchy and annoying, and my homescreen long presses itself into the popup menu all on it's own. Luckily it was still under limited warranty, and I'm being overnighted a new (probably referb) phone. The reason for the post is I was curious if anyone else has had issues with this, what could've caused it, and if it could be prevented from happening on my replacement D2G.
> 
> View attachment 25292


Yes, my dev phone has an issue that looks similar (without the random touches). What caused it? Extreme external pressure or getting hit.


----------



## Viking Leonard (Sep 5, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> Yes, my dev phone has an issue that looks similar (without the random touches). What caused it? Extreme external pressure or getting hit.


Gotcha. It just surprised me seeing as how I've had this phone for so long and it just happened recently and suddenly. I'll have to be more careful with it's replacement. I'd like to keep it as long as possible, I'm a fan of it's size and don't think I'm ready to tackle the Droid 3 or 4 yet. I also don't really want a 4G battery killer yet either, lol. I really hope physical keyboards stay in production because, for Verizon anyway, sliders are disappearing in favor of sleeker and larger devices. I'm not a fan.


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

Ah, my old D2G had this- I eventually had it replaced through Asurion for a different reason (I dropped it and cracked the digitizer).

I was fairly sure it was some of the adhesive that holds the digitizer to the frame that got too hot and expanded, or something.

It bothered the hell out of me.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

ExodusC said:


> Ah, my old D2G had this- I eventually had it replaced through Asurion for a different reason (I dropped it and cracked the digitizer).
> 
> I was fairly sure it was some of the adhesive that holds the digitizer to the frame that got too hot and expanded, or something.
> 
> It bothered the hell out of me.


Another good theory... after all, they said they fixed the issue with dust getting under the screen...


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> Another good theory... after all, they said they fixed the issue with dust getting under the screen...


The irony is that my old D2G with the problem discussed in this thread had tons of dust under the screen- and my current one that is in practically new condition also does!

Really, it blows my mind that so much dust can get under the screen on this phone. I'm pretty sure the Droid 1 that I completely replaced the digitizer on has less dust under it than this one!

It makes it very difficult to see the screen in direct sunlight because all I see is a layer of dust. In both cases, it appears to come from the top-right corner of the screen.


----------



## Viking Leonard (Sep 5, 2011)

I've never encountered the dust problem but I have read about it. I think the speaker's screen on the back being somewhat stabbed (probably with keys in my pocket being the culprit) made a deep enough indent to push some padding out of place and into visibility. I will have to keep my keys in the other pocket now, lol.


----------

